# Cats tearing bed linen?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I just noticed that my cats have torn my brand-new, expensive duvet cover, pillow cases and sheet. I'm depressed. How do you avoid this happening in your home? I could never ban them from sleeping with me or getting on the bed...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I have a similar problem. Shepherd Book tore my incredibly expensive sheets just before I moved. I put a temporary patch on it so the tear wouldn't get bigger.

I write it off as a cat casualty and I'll buy a new set as soon as I can afford them.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

My only suggestion is to trim their claws and to attract them to their scratching post by either spraying it with catnip spray (I like Kong Brand) or rubbing the post with catnip.
Also have an extra post in the bedroom.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I should clarify...Book doesn't claw at the sheets. This particular occasion he was roughhousing and when he jumped onto the bed he missed and used his back claws to hoist himself up. That's who the sheets tore.

If he was scratching at them and ripping them that way I'd have to either squirt him with the bottle or lock him out of the room. I agree with cooncat, keeping their nails short is the easiest way to prevent destruction. I trim my guys every other week (or more often if needed).


----------



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

Thats what neko and gato do, when they play they go tearing through the house and eventually end up running at the bed and if either of them slip its claws out and sheets ripped.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I've never known a cat to wreck bedsheets (if I had silk sheets that'd be a different matter, are your sheets silk?), outside of maybe catching a nail and doing so little damage it's not even noticeable. What are your cats doing? scratching at them?


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

My slogan is as long as I have cats I just can't have nice things. Over the years various cats have managed to mangle, maim & destroy the following things : Cat deliberately killed 3 crystal wine glasses out of a very expensive set of 8 after I scolded her, Fizzy ripped a big chunk of wallpaper off the wall only 8 months after getting it up. Methos splintered the woodwork around 4 doorframes (badly enough I had to replace) before I had to give up & get him declawed (for those anti declaw folks - he did break his toes when he got hung up hanging off the living room brick wall). My leather chairs have toe picks. My bed spread has snags all over it even tho I cover with a tattered old blanket.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Princess scratches the bed linen as if it were a scratch post. Everything has holes in it, or is ripped. She also scratches her scratch post that is next to the bed a lot. I'm not able to clip their nails, otherwise I'd indeed do it twice monthly. A friend of mine does it once in a while.


----------

